# QCina



## Paolo78mi (7 Gennaio 2021)

Quanto un uomo che cucina vi può far andare in brodo di giuggiole... ?!?
Quanto potrebbe essere importante per voi che un uomo abbia la padronanza dell'arte culinaria ?!?


----------



## Lostris (7 Gennaio 2021)

In generale, è bello se una persona fa qualcosa per te. 

Cucinare rientra nel discorso.

Chiaro che, se uno è un cazzone, essere Cracco tra i fornelli non è che lo nobilita..


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> In generale, è bello se una persona fa qualcosa per te.
> 
> Cucinare rientra nel discorso.
> 
> Chiaro che, se uno è un cazzone, essere Cracco tra i fornelli non è che lo nobilita..


Per me devi essere Cracco e basta... altrimenti in cucina non c è trippa per gatti


----------



## Marjanna (7 Gennaio 2021)

Direi zero. 
Poi fa piacere vedere qualcuno che fa qualcosa con entusiasmo, ma a livello umano in generale.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Gennaio 2021)

Zero.


----------



## Martes (7 Gennaio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> In generale, è bello se una persona fa qualcosa per te.





bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Per me devi essere Cracco e basta...





Marjanna ha detto:


> Direi zero.





Nocciola ha detto:


> Zero.


Che successo!


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Quanto un uomo che cucina vi può far andare in brodo di giuggiole... ?!?
> Quanto potrebbe essere importante per voi che un uomo abbia la padronanza dell'arte culinaria ?!?


Solo padronanza nel cucinare? 
Direi importanza zero se poi non sa gestire il rapporto .


----------



## Paolo78mi (8 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Solo padronanza nel cucinare?
> Direi importanza zero se poi non sa gestire il rapporto .


Logico che lo davo come valore aggiunto....
Ahahahah 
Non come unico valore per giustificare un tradimento....mannaggia a voi, sempre a pensare male!!! 
Buonanotte Tortelline


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Logico che lo davo come valore aggiunto....
> Ahahahah
> Non come unico valore per giustificare un tradimento....mannaggia a voi, sempre a pensare male!!!
> Buonanotte Tortelline


che tenero , tortelline


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> che tenero , tortelline


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


>


non cogli il sarcasmo, devo imparare ad usare meglio le faccine


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non cogli il sarcasmo, devo imparare ad usare meglio le faccine


No no l’avevo colto. La faccina era per rafforzare


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2021)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Quanto un uomo che cucina vi può far andare in brodo di giuggiole... ?!?
> Quanto potrebbe essere importante per voi che un uomo abbia la padronanza dell'arte culinaria ?!?


La mia ultima amante è chef e mi ha insegnato a fare alcune cose in cucina. Potendo io star fuori la notte, abbiamo anche cucinato insieme, e lei diceva che nudo col grembiulino avevo il mio perche.
Ma lei ovviamente era di parte, nel senso che il grembiulino era suo.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> La mia ultima amante è chef e mi ha insegnato a fare alcune cose in cucina. Potendo io star fuori la notte, abbiamo anche cucinato insieme, e lei diceva che nudo col grembiulino avevo il mio perche.
> Ma lei ovviamente era di parte, nel senso che il grembiulino era suo.


Ma non assomigli a Scotti?


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non assomigli a Scotti?


Beh, lei aveva i suoi gusti...come tu i tuoi.


----------

